# Onkyo receiver help!!!!!



## xxJ0S3YxWAL3Sxx (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all!, I have an onkyo tx-sr603x set up with ps3 and bose lifestyle surround sound. what listening mode do i need for best sound, what input setup do i need for best sound. basically what all do i need to do for all setup options 0-8 do i need to do for best experience. also something i really want to get out of this is for when im playing a game on my ps3 i want someone next to me on the game to shoot their gun and for me to spin in a circle and be able to hear their gun shoot around me as i rotate. hope you understand and can answer my question thanks! im using digital optical cables currently. also any settings i need to adjust on ps3 also would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Generally you want to use whatever mode your source says to use. Do you have a full 7.1 setup? If so I'd suggest using Dolby Pro Logic IIx. I believe there is a game function for this mode IIRC.


----------



## xxJ0S3YxWAL3Sxx (Oct 29, 2011)

i have a 5.1 bose surround sound set up. and im using dolby pro logic II. and im using a Movie mode cause it wouldnt allow me to use the game mode with the sound input setting or whatever


----------

